# Rescinding Palmera Vacation Club in Hilton Head, SC



## Joyce Byers (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi, I am looking for advice/reassurance on canceling a timeshare contract with Palmera Vacation Club in Hilton Head, SC. My husband and I fell for this scam this past Saturday, June 8th, when we were there for the weekend. We didn't start to look into it more until we got home Sunday night. We bought 3,000 points for around $13K. We put down $1200 on our credit card and signed the financing paperwork for the rest. After researching and finding this site (thank God!) we are convinced we made a BIG mistake and composed a letter to cancel the contract. Rather than use USPS I decided maybe it was better to FedEx the letter and require a signature. The letter is already in transit via FedEx to PCV. I sent it to the person and address listed on the Right to Cancel paperwork we signed during the scam process. Now, I'm having nightmarish thoughts that someone will refuse to accept the letter delivery, etc. Has that happened to anyone else? My husband and I both agree that if we don't get back our $1200 down payment we will chalk that up to a (hard) lesson learned. My biggest fear is the financing paperwork I signed. We have excellent credit and I don't want this to ruin it!
Thanks so much in advance for any advice/reassurance you can give me.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 10, 2019)

Congrats on finding TUG. I would also send a copy via USPS certified mail with tracking today. Some systems only allow USPS. Read your contract for rescission and follow those directions exactly as stated.  Good luck!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2019)

Joyce Byers said:


> I sent it to the person and address listed on the Right to Cancel paperwork we signed during the scam process.


In the "right to cancel" paperwork, does it specifically mention how you are to notify them of your rescission?  If it says send it by mail, that's how you should do it.  Send a simple letter stating your intention of rescinding the purchase and be sure that everyone who signed the purchase agreement signs the letter. Be sure to send it by certified mail so that you have a receipt from the post office showing that you rescinded in time. That is the crucial date, not the date that the letter is received.

It may work out just fine by FedEx, but to be quite sure you should follow the instructions exactly as written in  your paperwork.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2019)

Joyce Byers said:


> We bought 3,000 points for around $13K. We put down $1200 on our credit card and signed the financing paperwork for the rest.


Once you're done with rescinding your purchase, take some time to do more research on timeshares. They work best if bought resale for cash and not financed. There's a wealth of information on TUG and you might find much better ways to vacation in timeshares other than buying from the developer.


----------



## Joyce Byers (Jun 10, 2019)

I just got back from the post office and sent it certified with return receipt as well as the FedEx this morning. The Right to Cancel states "If you decide to cancel, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel by sending notice by certified mail, return receipt requested, or by another verifiable means, to..." Hopefully I have covered all the basis by sending both FedEx and USPS certified. My next step was going to be to drive back down to HHI with my husband and do it in person but everything I have read on this site does not recommend doing that.

So now I just wait to see if I am refunded the down payment to my credit card? I am not expecting any sort of confirmation from them other than that. If and when I do receive my credit is that my verification that the contract and the financing is indeed canceled?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 10, 2019)

Sounds like your bases are covered. Take a screenshot from the USPS and FedEx tracking that it arrived. If you don't get this refunded in a reasonable timeframe, you can dispute it on your credit card and send them a follow up notice with the tracking and a copy of your rescission letter that this is cancelled. Hang onto your paperwork. I know nothing about the ethics of this timeshare property, but the hotel branded properties will honor the rescission and send refunds in a few weeks.


----------



## Panina (Jun 10, 2019)

Joyce Byers said:


> I just got back from the post office and sent it certified with return receipt as well as the FedEx this morning. The Right to Cancel states "If you decide to cancel, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel by sending notice by certified mail, return receipt requested, or by another verifiable means, to..." Hopefully I have covered all the basis by sending both FedEx and USPS certified. My next step was going to be to drive back down to HHI with my husband and do it in person but everything I have read on this site does not recommend doing that.
> 
> So now I just wait to see if I am refunded the down payment to my credit card? I am not expecting any sort of confirmation from them other than that. If and when I do receive my credit is that my verification that the contract and the financing is indeed canceled?


Hi, welcome to Tug.  Seems all your bases are covered.  Glad you found us in time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2019)

grats on saving 13k!


----------



## Joyce Byers (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you! My husband and I are both smart people and we feel so foolish that we jumped into this. I am thankful that the only financial information I gave was our credit card. All my nightmarish thoughts include PCV charging my card for membership fees, this loan payment, etc. At least I can dispute the credit card charges.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 10, 2019)

Joyce Byers said:


> I just got back from the post office and sent it certified with return receipt as well as the FedEx this morning...



You did good.  If you want to stay in one of their 3 Resorts, you can probably rent a Week from them for equal to or less than the annual Maintenance Fee.  Sure beats tying up $13,000 with an annual MF obligation...

George


----------



## Joyce Byers (Jun 11, 2019)

The letter I sent via fedex was received by someone at PCV this morning. Should I contact the finance company as well to let them know we have canceled the contract?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 11, 2019)

Joyce Byers said:


> The letter I sent via fedex was received by someone at PCV this morning. Should I contact the finance company as well to let them know we have canceled the contract?


I think I'd just wait a bit. They may have not even received the paperwork yet.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 11, 2019)

And just so you know if you wanted to stay a week this time of year, (June) you would have had to use at least 3 years worth of points for the single week.  3000 points may have been enough for a full week in the dead of winter but shoulder season is around 8500 for a week and summer is about 10,650 points per week and  more in the newest resort.


----------



## AmandaW (Jan 1, 2020)

Just curious, we are here this week and did the scam tour—-didn’t convert my TS to points after all these reviews—-but was this resolved?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2020)

AmandaW said:


> Just curious, we are here this week and did the scam tour—-didn’t convert my TS to points after all these reviews—-but was this resolved?


The poster never came back to let us know, unfortunately, but glad to hear that you didn’t fall for it.


----------

